# 25hp Yamaha 4 stroke on 16 Carolina skiff prop question



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Jim,
I'm running an SWC4 on my J-16. Great prop for top end and running super shallow, but even my 40hp yammy 4 stroke can't get any rev's up on it until i'm up and running on top. Depending on how shallow you're trying to run you may want to run the 3 blade if you are looking for hole shot or the 4 blade if you're looking for top end.


----------



## Tailin Stories (Aug 31, 2015)

Rick D said:


> Hey Jim,
> EI'm running an SWC4 on my J-16. Great prop for top end and running super shallow, but even my 40hp yammy 4 stroke can't get any rev's up on it until i'm up and running on top. Depending on how shallow you're trying to run you may want to run the 3 blade if you are looking for hole shot or the 4 blade if you're looking for top end.


Thanks Rick, top end is not to much of a issue with me . I run the ozello area of Florida my mentality is the faster you go the harder you hit ! Hole shot a must! The capability of raising motor up as high as possible when running is always nice. I just ordered a tiny tach to help me determine the best route to go. I had a dolphin renegade 16 foot with a 40 on it At one time , I had a 4 blade and a 3 blade PT it actually ran faster and shallower with the 3 blade PT . Every boat is different . Ken at prop gods said he would go with 3 blade then tweek it if necessary to run shallower. Your imput on your c/skiff is very useful thanks,


----------

